# Food Storage Containers



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

For those who store meat in containers not plastic bags: What size storage containers do you use? About how many pounds does that size hold?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I use the shoe storage bins, I don't know their volume off the top of my head. They hold a day's worth of food for five dogs, the smallest is about 35lbs, one is 57lbs, two are around 60, and the largest one is 85lbs.

Oops, and I forgot to add that they hold 8-10lbs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I use a 12 qt. Plastic bin. It holds ~15-17lbs, depending on what it's packed with. This lasts me one day with my dogs.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I typically buy one kind of protein at a time. I know that PuppyPaws and many others buy a bunch of stuff in bulk and can package large containers with a variety of meats, but I haven't gotten around to that kind of ordering. :becky:

So I pack my boneless stuff in smaller sized containers. Like the size of a shoe box for sandals. 

I also have larger containers for bone-in meat. They probably fit about a gallon of liquid, and they're square.

What I do is take out one bone-in container and two-ish shoe box containers a week. I'll also sneak in some canned fish (it's the only kind that is acceptable to Ania).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I store my dog's stuff in ziplocks. Quarters in gallon ziplocks that get reused 5 or 6 times or more. 4 quarters fit into a gallon ziplock. Backs and beef hearts go into quart ziplocks. I can get 4 backs in a ziplock but only put 2. Drumsticks for the cats go in sandwich ziplocks. 4 drumsticks to a bag.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I package things up exactly like Linsey. I put only one kind of cut/protein per container. I use gallon zip locks for organ meats.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was using seal a meal bags or ziploc bags but found out that once I opened them, I still had to transfer the food to something else (because I usually freeze several meals worth at a time) and the bags would leak in the fridge. So now I use rubbermaid freezer containers, or tupperware. They can be popped in the dishwasher and it stacks easier in the freezer and fridge, too. 

I got some lunch meat at BJ's in a nice plastic container and I've been re-using that for many weeks now. It was free (but they probably added the cost of it to the lunch meat!!)


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I repack bony and boneless together in really cheap ziploc containers. I put about 20 ounces in the square quart sized container which is about 2 days of food for Max. The gooey organ grinds go in the reusable plastic containers from KFC, holds 2 days' worth of organs. Be great if they had larger ones too, I really like these things. I bought containers from Big Lots but they are very fragile when frozen unlike the ziploc containers so I won't get more of them. Tripe, ground beef is also in reused yogurt, cottage cheese, deli tubs. Been using those quart tubs for nearly 4 years now, good stuff.

Much of his stuff doesn't fit well in the ziploc bins so I do bag in used grocery bags as well. I use a 10" square tupperware for thawing so no mess. Apparently I have learned that particular lesson well enough!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw some plastic containers at Target the other day that I think I'll get... I am so fed up with the Ziploc bags leaking!


----------



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

I have two types of containers - 6 qt shoebox size containers ($1.00 each at WalMart...) and some wider, longer, flatter containers we found at Costco for $.40 each, but the break VERY easily when frozen, so I like the shoebox containers better. I have most of them stacked up on my table right now, will take a picture later to show the difference.
I'm feeding 5 dogs good sized meals...the shoebox container will hold exactly one days meal for everyone if i pack it *perfectly*...the other contain holds about 7 to 8 pounds, so takes two of those to feed the crew. 
I've been saving random other containers as well...the plastic deli meat containers, the container from my coffee grounds...
I put my Turkey necks in ziplocs (cheaper in bulk at Costco...) because it allows me to regulate how many I am thawing at once. 
As for the bags leaking, I keep a large stainless steel mixing bowl on hand, and when I'm thawing the stuff that's in baggies, I put it in the bowl to contain leaks.


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I store my dog's stuff in ziplocks. Quarters in gallon ziplocks that get reused 5 or 6 times or more. 4 quarters fit into a gallon ziplock. Backs and beef hearts go into quart ziplocks. I can get 4 backs in a ziplock but only put 2. Drumsticks for the cats go in sandwich ziplocks. 4 drumsticks to a bag.


You can re-used the bags then ? I was wondering that last night as I realized that I am once again out of bags, I threw four of them away over the weekend.


----------



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

Containers.....
The ones on the left are the size of a shoe box. The ones on the right are a little wider, shallower, and dont hold as much. I like the shoe box ones better, but the shallower ones stack and squeeze into the freezer better


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> You can re-used the bags then ? I was wondering that last night as I realized that I am once again out of bags, I threw four of them away over the weekend.


You could rinse/wash them out and then dry inside out over a glass


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use zip bags for weird shapes or bone meats and containers for the organ and boenless meats. I buy my zipper bags a Cash n Carry or Costco.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I just peeled the bags off the frozen meat and put them right back into the freezer. No washing and it works half the time. 

Now I just reuse then toss those grocery store bags that keep coming in the house even though we ALWAYS use cloth grocery bags.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We use plastic bags for just about everything, and I do try to re-use them a few times before tossing them. 

For ground meats, I have white tubs that I saved from a supplier when we were just feeding Nallah raw. (Great supplier, just way too expensive for us to feed 3 dogs from). He sold all of his ground products in these white containers and they hold 5lbs each. So I thaw a "chub" of ground meat over night in the sink, then cut it open and keep it in the white tub for breakfast meals. 

The ziploc bags go into a large tupperware on the bottom shelf of the fridge. So, when they leak...because they do, they leak into the tupperware that I can rinse out or wash easily...instead of my entire fridge.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> I saw some plastic containers at Target the other day that I think I'll get... I am so fed up with the Ziploc bags leaking!


I use Ziplocs and have only had a couple leak, That however was enough for me too!!
Instead of getting containers, I went and looking in the "organizer" section of the store. What I found were Drawer Dividers. (think silverwear holders) Anyway, I ended with these trays that the ziplocs fit very neatly in. I can stack the bags in a row, and if they leak I just wash out the tray!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See and you all thought you were just meat addicts.I can see that the containers are as addictive as well.I'm still working on it.I mostly have been using ziplock but I have some containers also.I have the white containers I think the ones that I got from the supplier are all gone because I got them about 10 years ago, but I have some that are a little smaller from the vet that I use.There the same type plastic, I like those.


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

Can anyone post a photo of how they store their meat in the freezer/fridge and or the containers they use?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The white topped containers are 12 quart containers, that hold ~10-15 pounds of meat each (it varies depending on what cut of meat we store in there and how tightly packed it is). Those are out daily meals for our 6 dogs. Yes....we go through about 10-15 pounds of meat a day 

Hope this helps!


----------

